# It's Not An Ob, But I'm An Ober!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so excited!!







Went to Camping World RV in Woodstock, GA, this afternoon and looked at and test-drove an 09 Georgie Boy Maverick Class C 315SS, and I'm taking delivery SATURDAY!!








Couldn't hold up to the hook-up/set-up/break down of a truck/OB, so this is the solution. Doug recently wrote me that "Once an OBer, always an OBer", so that's me!!







Thanks, Doug!!








Now, to get back on the road again, as often as possible, with Jimmy's school schedule!!








Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

VERY NICE !!!! CONGRATS !! WE WANT PICTURES OF THAT SOB


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> VERY NICE !!!! CONGRATS !! WE WANT PICTURES OF THAT SOB


Thanks!!








Here's a link to the info on the website. I'm illiterate when it comes to posting pics!!








http://www.campingworld.com/rvsales/detail.cfm?v=1558959
Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

That looks like a very nice unit! Looks like it has alot of storage too. I like it! Nice bathroom/shower too. Forest River makes a great RV.. Well Coachman, but Forest River owns Coachman..

Congrats!

You have alot of tail swing on your rig there.. My mother in law was driving her 31 foot Winnebago and was beside a power pole and made a tight turn. It ripped the whole rear panel away when the tail caught the power pole... About 10k in damage. So be aware of lots of tail swing around corners.. Youll be fine though!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats Darlene!! Nice lookin rig!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new RV!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Very nice new RV you have there Darlene. Should be just right for you and Jimmie.
Don't think that just because it's not an Outback, that you are going to get rid of us that easy! I'll be looking forward to hearing of your coming adventures and much easier parking! Looks like all it needs is a nice Outbackers.com sticker or two.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!! Best of luck with your new TT!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! Very nice new RV you have there Darlene. Should be just right for you and Jimmie.
> Don't think that just because it's not an Outback, that you are going to get rid of us that easy! I'll be looking forward to hearing of your coming adventures and much easier parking! Looks like all it needs is a nice Outbackers.com sticker or two.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doug! I ordered my OBers.com stickers last night!! WHOO-HOO!! Didn't get to pick it up, Saturday, as I had a migraine, but going this AM to bring our baby home!! You're right, too. It should be just right for me and Jimmy, and that's exactly why I bought it, for me and him!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice!! Best of luck with your new TT!!


Thanks, Rick & Donna!
I plan on coming up that way this summer. Would love to come to your rally, but it happens to be the same time as SE rally at Topsail Hill........can't pass that up!!








There's several people in NE OBers I'd love to meet, so maybe we can get together with you guys a little later.
Darlene


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Darlene!!!

I was wondering how long it would take before you were back to camping. 
I did not think very long and you porved me right! 
Beautiful inside and outside!

Linda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Congratulations Darlene!!!
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take before you were back to camping.
> I did not think very long and you porved me right!
> ...


You know me ALL too well, Linda!! Jimmy and I have been going stir crazy without the camper!! I had a bad scare a few weeks ago.......a CT scan showed a possible brain aneurysm. Thank GOD it was ruled-out by an MRI (sure do hope that thing was RIGHT!).







Decided, no matter HOW MUCH I hate to owe money (I freak out over it!), I best not put off any longer doing what Jimmy and I want to do. He's turned 15, so he's getting all grown up.







Better enjoy him while I can.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

But where are all the pictures? We all have trouble visualizing you know!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> But where are all the pictures? We all have trouble visualizing you know!


Check out post #3, BBB. I'm terrible with posting pics, so just posted the link. Ignore the price, please.
Darlene


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh. I tried that and I get an error.


----------

